# I need to go carping



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

After all the stress of the last couple weeks I need to get out. I might hit the Dead C tonight, but if that falls through who will be at CFD tomorrow? I'm tempted to make the early morning trip but I've only been there twice and have never met the locals.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Tim, i'll be at CFD to check out the water level...if i can find a spot to fish i will, but we got a VERY bad storm yesterday and a ton of rain fell..i think the area will be unfishable, but you never know.

Scott


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Well that is bad news. Guess I'll be staying down here unless someone can verify the water level.


----------



## HookLine&Sinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll be checking it out also. I know its high down at I270. We'll see.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

It's high folks. REAL high, and looks like chocolate milk. Hit buckeye if you get the chance. Fished there today......caught 12.  North Bank. Same spot as usual


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

tim..or you can hit alum with me sometimes..


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Dude........I just got off the phone with you and you were at Alum. Are you that hooked on OGF that you had to run to Flying J and use your wireless system?


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Shawn, that is exactly what he did. I'm heading up there now to fish the night away...


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

How have you guys been doing at Alum?? I know it's being fished but not many reports of what's being caught. Every time i head up there i get blanked...


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

well..tonight was a tad better than last..at least i didn't blanked..landed total of 3 all of which appeared to have dropped their eggs..all have saggy belly...not like last couple of weeks..tim lost a couple of good runs..and was still there at 4AM..
CW..i dunno why maan..all i know is we need to break that streak..  
shawn..it was too hot out dood..and the place was niice and cool inside..


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

I fished til about 5:15 when a small channel cat decided to take off with my fishmeal boilie (probably after playing with the thing for 4 hours). Of course he tangled himself up nicely and I needed to get the net out that I had just packed up and ended up cutting my line in a couple places to get the little unwrapped. The stupid fish would have been fine if it wouldn't have started rolling over and over to get tangled. I finally was able to leave at 5:30, just before the sun came over the horizon. I didn't get any carp, but I did catch and on a boilie which hadn't previously caught anything.


----------

